# Puerto Gelves aire Seville: questions



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please can anyone tell me the approximate frequency of buses into Seville centre from the Puerto Gelves aire at the marina ? Is it an easy cycle ride ( ie not on busy roads ) ?

Is there anything else we should know before using it for the first time ? We know Seville quite well but have stayed at Vilsom before as we did not know about Puerto Gelves.

G


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello, te bus is nº140 to center of Sevilla (4 km) frequency every 15 min. Last bus at 23,45 hrs. 
No idea about cycle route.
Enjoy!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks. Just what we were hoping for. 

G


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Was there about 3 weeks ago for several days. 
Cycling into the city centre from there would be easy-peasy (maybe 20 minutes?), and we saw loads of other motorhomers going in/out on bicycles each day. Go out of the aire, turn right at main road, then right after 200 metres and go over river bridge, then turn left towards city centre along other bank of river and there's a cycle path along the riverside into the centre. (we have a 125cc motorbike, so went in and out on that each day).

If you are familiar with the area, then to get to the aire: if crossing the giant river suspension bridge heading towards Portugal (Seville on your right), you just come off at the first junction after the river, turn right t follow the river upstream and the aire is maybe 1km (go straight over a couple of roundabouts) along the road that runs up towards the city on the left side of the river. You'll see the motorhome sign on your right, which takes you into a side road and then right again along a riverside small road.
It's not a pretty area at all, all ex-docks/industrial zone, and the aire itself is just a fenced off tarmac area in a big commercial car distribution/car park company premises. 
But it's ideal for the city centre, all facilities are there, it's gated and very secure with floodlights and CCTV at night, it's quiet at night, there's wifi, and also EHU if you want it. 
If you want quiet during the day, park at the FAR end of the aire section, as transporter lorries come and go all day loading and off loading cars to/from the big open tarmac area next to the nearest part of the Aire zone.
Price is 12 euros per night (from memory). Bus stop is about 500 metres back along the track to the main road.
The aire is up a track that leads round behind an oil storage depot, and alongside the river.

If you are into fishing, there are several places along that track to the aire where you can get right down to the river bank. 
Despite the 'industrial Port' feel of that section of the river, there are loads of BIG fish in there, I caught lots, up to 10/15lbs range, mainly common carp...on sweetcorn, ledgering, only maybe 20 feet out. There is much bigger stuff in there too, line was smashed a couple of times.

So, a not pretty but safe aire, in a not-pretty old industrial zone, but relatively close to the old city...maybe 5 kms from the old town. For visiting the city I don't think you could beat it really. No need to book, just turn up.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think you' ve stayed at the other Seville aire at Avenida de Raza, at a dealer's premises - ? The Puerto Gelves one is at the pleasure boat marina and supposed to be quite attractive.


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*spain and potugal*

Any chance of GPS coordinates !! cheers Brian...


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Soz-the aire I described above is definitely not in a leisure marina, so it is the 'other' one that we stayed at This visit. We did stay at another aire alongside a leisure boat marina 2 years ago, but that one isn't really in actual Sevilla at all although it's listed in many guides as being there.....it's actually in another village about 
maybe 15 kms or more out of the city.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tavira said:


> Any chance of GPS coordinates !! cheers Brian...


N 37 deg 20.360 minutes

W 6 deg 1.443 minutes.

These are taken from All The Aires.

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Warning! Getting to the Aire is a little awkward to say the least. Driving south you will need to right turn back on yourself in order to the cross the road you were on before. Then turn left running alongside the original road before entering the harbour. We had to ring a buzzer and the electric gates were opened to let us in. All well worth while with a place to eat, free hot showers, toilets and a good flat parking area with views. Pay at the harbour office A new good stopover for us this last September.
Enjoy all.... we were bothered with insects from the river but perhaps that was the insect season.


Alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you're staying, do NOT use the resident hose to fill up with fresh water.

I saw a Spanish guy sticking it well down the spout of his cassette to rinse it and he wasn't one bit fazed when I indicated it was not a good idea.


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank's Brian......


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

According to this chaps blog https://ericandshazza.wordpress.com/ the best part of the aire has been chained off and is un-useable.
Got to say I wasn't impressed when we stayed, very noisy bar till the small hours and then early morning working with heavy lifting cranes in marina, we may have been unlucky though.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks John. Looks like this might be a one night stand or off to camping Vilsom instead.

G


----------

